# amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com



## lkbkr103 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a question for anyone that can answer. I recently ordered from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com and I've already recieved my order. The only thing is that they give you 10 free seeds when you order, which is great, but they didn't label the free ones. Now I have no idea what they are. I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else, or if anyone knows the kind of seeds they're giving away.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 19, 2008)

*Congrats on getting your beans. :aok:   Ya might wanna try emailing the company and ask them. I'm sure they know what was sent as the freebie and i'm sure they will have no problem telling ya.  *


----------



## Aym777 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Free Seeds Are The Same As The Original...

 EX:  10 Big Bud + 10 Free Big Bud  = 20 Big Bud Beans....


----------



## lkbkr103 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've tried emailing them but they don't reply. They're probably all too stoned to care. I used to order from BCSeedKing.com, but they don't take credit cards anymore. They would give out 10-12 free seeds with each order. The free ones would depend on the special they were running at that time. At one point it was Mango, at another it was Kahuna. That's why I wasn't sure if they were giving me the same ones or not.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 21, 2008)

going going back back to CALI CALI.. so they are USA friendly you use pre pay cc?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not really sure what to tell you on this one. What strain did you order? I would say try e-mailing them again and again until you get a response. Other than that, plant them and see what happens. Take care and be safe.


----------



## nickname (Apr 21, 2008)

They don't often answer emails, they obviously having a spell of actually sending people their orders, it won't last for long before they start trying to rip people off again.

I just did a search for amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com ripped off, heres the results

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com+ripped+off&btnG=Google+Search

if i were you i'd just count your blessing you got some seeds whatever they are, next time though i'd advise getting nirvana seeds instead, i hear seedboutique are quite popular here, ams seems to offer nirvana seeds at inflated prices, they do have some others too.


----------

